# -- Crappy Triple Nickel Snowboards -- ??



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Are they THAT crappy?

The "Calavera" model has amazing graphics... but is that all or is it just new and nobody has really reviewed them?

Heck, anybody ever ride one?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

lets start off with has anyone ever heard of them? not me..


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Never heard of them either. Maybe post a link to either the board in question or a link to their website?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your way better off just buying a used Burton or something..

They must REALLY suck, looking them up on google this very thread was the 4th hit..ha ha..


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

I own a triple nickel jacket, and it's the warmest jacket i've ever owned, with some sick graphics. I also have triple nickel goggles and they're great, but all goggles are the same to me. Big 5 carries a lot of their stuff. I didn't know they made boards too, but i'd stray from them if i were you. Go look at new/used K2's, Nitro's, or Burton's.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

BTW (reviving my old thread), I was able to get a Triple Nickel Calavera 154 for $50 during the summer and I will be testing it in about 3 weeks and let yall know how it goes.

First impressions of it though are that it is VERY well made (the layers seem to be compressed very well with no voids) and it is VERY VERY light and flexy (most likely suited for jib/freestyle riding... Ill post pics when I get back


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Shouldn't be terrible, it's probably Lamar/Morrow/5150 quality, which is lower end, but still not terrible. I have a pair of Triple Nickle goggles with a dark mirror lens, which are great. Don't fog, and nice and dark for sunny days. Let us know how the board tests


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Upside Down picture (used it for the Flow Team Bindings thread).


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

lol, a $50 board with $400 bindings. You could of spent less on the bindings and have gotten less of a budget board, with still nice bindings.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> lol, a $50 board with $400 bindings. You could of spent less on the bindings and have gotten less of a budget board, with still nice bindings.


Haha true but that's not my only board I ride a Burton custom actually. Again I got this board to try it out because nobody that i knew has tried it out so to write a review on triple nickel snowboards (heck, many love their other products so you never know ... !!) And if it's good I rather spend $50 on a board than $350 for the same thing ... Only testing will tell. (sometimes just because it's not a well known brand it's cheaper but JUST as good ... Who knows)


----------



## LooHoo (Aug 3, 2010)

how did the board do? u never posted a review


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy digging up a thread from the grave! :laugh:


----------

